# Mapperley tunnel, Nottingham, Sep16



## The Wombat (May 20, 2017)

*Visited this last year, and just getting round to posting my photos up. I have visited before, but was never happy with my photos from the first time round, so a return visit had been on the cards for a while. As last time: shocked & bemused at the condition of this place, and surprised it has not been sealed, whilst considerably safer tunnels are caged shut.

We reached the astonishing tower of fly-tipping. Can’t say for sure, but we may have spooked some other explorers who may have been hiding around the other side of it. Difficult to tell with the noise of the raining water from the tunnel roof.


An amusing incident occurred this day. On the way back, we stopped to scout out a potential derp . I parked in a car dealership just before 6pm, and we walked down the road to give a quick survey. On the way back - only 10 minutes later - discovered the dealership was closed, gated, and my car was locked in with it! Had to retrieve it the next day. #the walkofshame.

explore with Lostexplorer & Elhomer*

_The tunnel was 1132 yards long, but is now blocked after the second airshaft behind an astonishing monument to flytipping. It was built in open countryside at the time, but is now being slowly surrounded by housing estates. Of the many abandoned tunnels in Nottingham, Mapperley tunnel is deep at 40mtrs, opened in 1876, and closed in 1960. It is in terrible condition due to mining subsidence, and a previous collapse_.



























down the barrel





airshaft





The tower of flytipping, down the airshaft

























thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (May 20, 2017)

That is some serious dumping, nicely done Wombat, Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 21, 2017)

Thats a crazy shot with all that fly tippin

Yes a good old brick tunnel, wots not to like!

Gutted for you about your car! Ive had sum pretty crap luck out explorin and with my car in the last month...hit a badger wrecked my radiator and badger sized hole in bumper, tow truck call out and £250 repair bill,then a few weeks ago on an explore, forgot my insurance had expired plod took my car, impounded for 3 days another hefty bill. Hope that makes you feel a tiny bit better


----------



## HughieD (May 21, 2017)

Currently in a bit of a tunnel phase but this would be a bit of a dirty shock after the ones I've explored. Great report and bad luck with the car parking caper!


----------



## The Wombat (May 21, 2017)

Thanks guys 
Took the whole car parking thing with a bit of humour


----------



## HughieD (May 22, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks guys
> Took the whole car parking thing with a bit of humour



Missus "Wombat, where's the car?"
Wombat "Well....."

Just as well it wasn't like those charity shops where you leave the stuff outside then they sell it!


----------

